# Can I upgrade and keep recordings?



## Freshman JS (Nov 8, 2002)

I have a series 3 with an upgraded 750gb internal drive. 

2 questions

1) if i replace that with a 1TB internal drive, can i keep recordings? I'm not sure because i read something about exceeding maximum number of partitions. would that prevent me from doing this?

2) can i add an esata drive and keep recordings? what is the size limit on the esata?


thanks


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

There is a limit to the # of times you can upgrade, but if you've only upgraded once, I believe you can still upgrade at least a few more times.

Did you typo? Going from a 750 gig to 1 TB seems like a "useless" upgrade (though admittedly it's the size of the original drive)...

IMHO, if you're going to upgrade, get a 1.5 TB drive... which is under $200 nowadays.


----------



## Freshman JS (Nov 8, 2002)

mattack said:


> There is a limit to the # of times you can upgrade, but if you've only upgraded once, I believe you can still upgrade at least a few more times.
> 
> Did you typo? Going from a 750 gig to 1 TB seems like a "useless" upgrade (though admittedly it's the size of the original drive)...
> 
> IMHO, if you're going to upgrade, get a 1.5 TB drive... which is under $200 nowadays.


i thought i read here that the 1.5TB drives dont work.

anyway, at least 1TB gives me a 33%(roughly) increase...it's something


----------



## txporter (Sep 18, 2006)

If you use WinMFS to mfscopy your 750G drive, you can upgrade to a 1TB drive while keeping your recordings. Adding an external drive will also allow you to keep the recording that you already have on your machine. Since you have already upgraded your internal drive, you will need to marry the drives using WinMFS (I believe, I know this is the case for TivoHDs).

You can also upgrade your internal with a 1TB using mfscopy and THEN add an external drive (up to another 1TB), while still keeping your recordings.

1.5TB drive are not currently supported by tivos. Max single drive is 1TB.


----------

